#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which Tamil remix song is better than original?

## Bhavya

Making a remix of the old songs is a trend in Indian cinema. There lots of songs being remixed in Tamil cinema which are better than the original version of the songs. *Hey Dushyantha from Asal* and* Thottal poo malarum from New* are my favourite remix songs. So guys which Tamil remix songs are your favorite?

----------

